# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  7η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδιακή Έκθεση - Διαγωνισμός της ΑΛΟΠ

## mitsman

_Από το ΔΣ της Αττικής Λέσχης Οικόσιτων Πτηνών (ΑΛΟΠ) ανακοινώνεται πως και για το τρέχον έτος 2011 ο Σύλλογός μας προγραμμάτισε  τη διεξαγωγή της 7ης Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδιακής Έκθεσης - Διαγωνισμού της ΑΛΟΠ  στην αίθουσα του  Πολιτιστικού Κέντρου Νεότητας (ΠΟ.ΚΕ.Ν) του Δήμου Αχαρνών στην οδό Φιλαδελφείας 205 - θέση ΄΄θολωτός Τάφος΄΄ στο χρονικό διάστημα  από τη Δευτέρα  5 Δεκεμβρίου έως και τη Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2011._



_Η βράβευση των νικητών θα γίνει το Σάββατο 10 Δεκεμβρίου στις  τις 18:00μμ            _ 
_Η είσοδος για το κοινό θα είναι ελεύθερη την Παρασκευή 9 Δεκεμβρίου από τις 15:00μμ έως 21:00μμ, το Σάββατο 10 Δεκεμβρίου από τις 09:00πμ έως 21:00μμ, και τη Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 από τις 09:00πμ έως 14:30μμ._ 
_Κριτές του Διαγωνισμού προσκλήθηκαν οι Βέλγοι κριτές κ.κ Jozef Van Oppen και Theophile Van Degaer_
_Τα διαγωνιζόμενα πτηνά θα πρέπει να είναι υγιή, να φέρουν κλειστό δακτύλιο με τη σωστή διάμετρο και θα παραλαμβάνονται από την Επιτροπή Έκθεσης την Δευτέρα 5 Δεκεμβρίου 2011  και ώρα 10:00 πμ έως και 20:30μμ στη παραπάνω διεύθυνση._
_Το κόστος συμμετοχής για κάθε διαγωνιζόμενο πτηνό θα είναι 2€ (δύο ευρώ) μέχρι τον αριθμό των 30 πτηνών ανά εκτροφέα. Για συμμετοχές μεγαλύτερες των 30 πτηνών δεν θα υπάρξει καμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση. Ο κατάλογος αποτελεσμάτων είναι υποχρεωτικός. Τιμή διάθεσης  3€ (τρία ευρώ)._ 
_Το ΔΣ της ΑΛΟΠ βρίσκεται στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσει πως εκτός των συλλόγων της ΠΟΟ και των ανεξαρτήτων συλλόγων που επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν στην 7η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδιακή Έκθεση - Διαγωνισμό της ΑΛΟΠ, προσκαλούνται και οι σύλλογοι ΠΣΕΕΠ και ΠΟΚ που ανήκουν στη δύναμη της  ΕΟΟ σε ανταπόδοση της ευγενούς πρωτοβουλίας τους να απευθύνουν αντίστοιχη πρόταση προς το σύλλογό μας. Οι κινήσεις αυτές σηματοδοτούν την απαρχή μίας νέας εποχής σχέσεων και συνεργασιών μεταξύ των συλλόγων μας σε μία εξαιρετικά δύσκολη εποχή._ 
_Το ΔΣ της ΑΛΟΠ βρίσκεται επίσης στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσει πως και φέτος ένα μικρό ποσοστό που εκτιμάται πως θα αντιστοιχεί  στο 10% - 15% του συνόλου των διαγωνιζόμενων πτηνών θα κριθεί από Έλληνες κριτές που ανήκουν στη δύναμη της Ένωσης Κριτών της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Ορνιθολογίας (Π.Ο.Ο)_



πηγη:http://www.alop.gr/index.php?option=...=114&Itemid=51

----------


## georgekouk

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ http://www.alop.gr/apotelesmata/apotelesmata2011.pdf

----------


## jk21

:Happy0030:   συγχαρητηρια  για την προσωπικη σου επιτυχια  ΓΙΩΡΓΟ !!! παντα τετοια αλλα πανω απο ολα υγεια στα πουλακια και στην οικογενεια σου ! συγχαρητηρια και σε μια ακομα σεβαστη μορφη που καθε χρονο ειναι οπως ειναι φυσικο μεσα στους μεγαλους νικητες !*αν* μας διαβασει θα καταλαβει οτι εννοω αυτον  :winky:

----------


## georgekouk

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη καθότι πρώην αθλητής, altius - fortius - vinious, αν τα θυμάμαι καλά τα Λατινικά...που δεν έκανα στο σχολείο!
Εύχομαι να βρεθούμε αύριο στο χώρο της έκθεσης και όχι μόνο με σένα, αλλά με όλους τους ΦΙΛΟΥΣ του χόμπυ μας!
Εγώ τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## xXx

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Γιώργο πάντα να έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα και να απολαμβάνεις την εκτροφή καναρινιών που τόσο αγαπάς....

----------


## xXx

Συγχαρητήρια και στο Μάκη το Γερολυμάτο που ελπίζω να τον ξαναδώ δίπλα μας

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ παιζεται αν θα ειναι αυριο ή κυριακη πρωι .θα ερθω παντως .θα τα πουμε

----------


## georgekouk

Αναγκαστικά θα είμαι και τις δύο ημέρες εκεί. Αύριο για ενημέρωση και συζήτηση με τους κριτές και λοιπούς φίλους και την Κυριακή για τον απεγκλωβισμό. Οπότε θα βρεθούμε σίγουρα.

----------


## jk21

ισως βολεψει και αυριο αλλα για κυριακη το βλεπω με τις 11.30  .νωριτερα πρωτα ο ΘΕΟς λεω να παω ΕΛΣΥΤΙ να δω αλλους καλους φιλους

----------


## xXx

κοίτα να βγάλεις καλές φωτογραφίες στον ΑΛΟΠ αλλιώς θα αποβληθείς με κόκκινη κάρτα...βγάλε τους αχάτες του φίλου μου του Γιώργου του Κουκουμέλη να ξέρω τι πουλιά θα μου χαρίσει χααχαχαχχαχ

----------


## georgekouk

Γιατί έχεις στείλει κανένα καλό τσίπουρο σε νταμιζάνα 20lt για να σου ανταποδώσω την ευγενική χειρονομία; χαχααχχα! Σταματάω γιατί ξεφεύγει η συζήτηση.

----------


## xXx

καλά βρήκες τώρα και εσύ μέρος να ζητήσεις τσίπουρο και να βρεις ανταπόκριση...εγώ ήξερα ότι εκεί κάτω δεν πίνετε τσίπουρα...αλλά αν μάθατε και στην Πελοπόννησο να ζείτε.......θα σε στείλω όχι μόνο 20...

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗ οι φωτο απο τον ΑΣΚΕ δεν σου αρεσανε και μας προειδποιεις; σπεσιαλ θα βγαλω για παρτι σου !

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστώ Μητσάκο μου

----------


## mamalos

συγχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες και να ευχηθω καθε χρονο ναναι και περισσοτεροι,γιατι δυστυχως λογω συνθηκων(κρισης) γνωριζω πολλους που τοχουν εγκαταλειψει το σπορ!παντα επιτυχιες

----------


## jk21

βλεπω στα αποτελεσματα και αυτη την .... κοπελια ... σκεφτομαι ,καπου εχω ξανακουσει αυτο το ονομα ... παιρνω τηλεφωνο το φιλαρακι μου  και διαπιστωνω οτι ενω εχω κανει την κορη μου ΑΕΚαρα απο το γεννοφασκια της καποιοι αλλοι κανουν την κορη τους εκτροφεα ! ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member....ημητρης  ) να χαιρεσαι την κορακλα σου .εχει αξιο δασκαλο ! παντα επιτυχιες !!!

E086 Καμπούρικο Σκωτίας λιποχρωμικό

333 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 012 ΔΚ
334 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 017 91 3ο


E088 Καμπούρικο Σκωτίας μελανινικό
Α/Α Εκτροφέας Σύλλογος Δακτ. Βαθμολογίες Αρμ. Συν. Κατάταξη
5
335 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 004 87
336 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 006 88
337 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 002 88
338 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 007 89
339 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 003 89


E090 Καμπούρικο Σκωτίας στικτό

340 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 005 91 3ο
*341 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 001 93 Champion*  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
342 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 008 91
343 286 ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ ΑΛΟΠ 013 91 2ο

----------


## δημητρης

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη να είσαι καλά .
  Συγχαρητήρια και σε άλλα δυο φιλαράκια που τα πήγαν τέλια ,(Κουκούμελης ,Γερολυμάτος.)
  Ευχαριστώ τον Μάκη που μου πήγε τα πουλιά στην έκθεση .

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Γιώργο πάντα να έχεις επιτυχιες σε διαγωνισμους

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες του διαγωνισμου

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο Μητσάρα Λαζάρου συγχαρητήρια που βάζεις την κοράκλα σου σε σωστούς δρόμους

----------


## jk21

> Μπράβο Μητσάρα Λαζάρου συγχαρητήρια που βάζεις την κοράκλα σου σε σωστούς δρόμους


.. ή πως να εξουδετερωνουμε με εξυπνο τροπο την γκρινια της γυναικας για το χρονο που ξοδευουμε για τα πουλια μας   ::   :wink:

----------


## xXx

άντε ρε κουτσομπόλη άσε τους σχολιασμούς και βάλε να δούμε καμια φωτογραφία από ΑΛΟΠ

----------


## jk21

κατσε βρε ανυπομονε ...ακομα δεν τις κατεβασα στο pc απο τη μηχανη .... ημουνα και στον ελσυτι σημερα .ποτε να προλαβω;

παντως περα απο την πληθωρα πουλιων θα δουμε την κορακλα του Μητσου και τον διαδοχο του ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ  γεματους κυπελλα !!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Παρευρέθην και εγώ κατά την χθεσινή μέρα στην έκθεση, οφείλω συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές για την άρτια εκτελεσμένη διοργάνωση.
Χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα στην κατηγορία των Ιθαγενών, τις μεταλλαγμένες ασπροκέφαλες του φίλου Μανούση, αλλά και έναν εξαιρετικό πύρρουλα!
Γνώρισα αξιόλογους εκτροφείς που δεν ήξερα, συνομίλησα με αρκετούς γνωστούς μου, ένας από αυτούς ο Δημήτρης jk, ο οποίος είχε και άλλες σκοτούρες στο μυαλό του
εκείνη την ώρα!!  χεχεχεχχεχε!!!!

----------


## jk21

πρωτον το να ειμαι μαζι σου μονο σκοτουρα δεν ηταν ...αλλα τι σκοτουρες ειχα βρε ΓΙΩΡΓΟ; μια χαρα ημουνα .... περαν οτι επρεπε να προλαβω κατι γενεθλια μετα ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σκοτούρες και αγωνία για την υπερομάδα σου είχες ρε Μήτσο ::

----------


## jk21

α μαλιστα !!! ακουσες τον διαλογο μας με τον εταιρο κολλητο σου και ομοιοπαθη μου ,που ηταν οακα εκεινη τη στιγμη ...ετσι εξηγειται  :: 

εσυ ειχες σημερα σκοτουρες και μαλιστα για ενα ημιχρονο μεγαλες !!!  :: 

* το μπιπ μπιπ το θεμα ... 

* το χρωμα απο τα smilies τυχαιο; δε νομιζω ...

----------


## jk21

Ενα πρωτο φωτορεπορταζ απο την εκθεση με στιγμες απο την βραβευση καποιων μελων μας αλλα και καποιου που ευελπιστω να γινει συντομα !

απο τους γνωστους βλεπουμε την μικρη πρωταθλητρια (πηρε και champion !!! ) κορουλα του μελους μας ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (Λαζαρου ) ,τον γιο του ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ του ΚΟΥΚΟΥΜΕΛΗ (GEORGEKOUK ) αλλα και τον ιδιο το ΓΙΩΡΓΟ με τον κ ΜΑΚΗ τον ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟ ( mgerom ) που και εκεινος ειχε διακριση cahmpion .μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχουμε και τους πραγματικους πρωταγωνιστες ,τα πουλακια
* επισης διπλα μου ο καλος μου φιλος και μελος ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΩΦΡΟΝΗς

----------


## jk21

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες ,σε οσους βραβευθηκαν και ειδικα στα μελη μας !

----------


## xXx

πουλιά δεν έβγαλες ρε jk21??  :Mad0240:

----------


## mitsman

Εχει βγαλει... θα τα ανεβασει το βραδακι ειπε!

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ δεν ειμαστε στα << ιδιαιτερα >>  οποτε κωλλυομαι να σου απαντησω  οπως συνηθως ....   :Mad0045: 


μεχρι αργα το βραδυ θα εχουν μπει ολες .ηδη εχει γινει η προεργασια και απλα πρεπει να ανεβουν εδω .αν της εβαζα στα slide show θα ηταν πιο γρηγορο αλλα θα τις βαλω ολες αναλυτικα εδω περα 


εσυ σαν γνωστης των καναρινιων χρωματος θα μας πεις μετα τα ειδη  :wink:

----------


## jk21

και ξεκιναμε με τα *CHAMPION !!!
*

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## xXx

τι μας κάνεις τώρα ρε jk21 πρωί πρωί με τους αχάτες και τα σατινάκια ...

----------


## jk21

οτι σου κανει ολη την υπολοιπη μερα το ασθενες φυλο ...

----------


## mitsman

Πωωωωωωωωω............ ενταξει..... φοβερα πουλακια!!! τι λες τωρα!!!!!

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστουμε.... υπεροχο φωτορεπορταζ

----------


## vag21

εψαχνα να βρω απο καπου να ενημερωνομαι για τις εκθεσεις.μπραβο παιδια κανετε καλη δουλεια.αν ακουστει για καποια αλλη στην αθηνα που θα περιλαμβανει και διασταυρωσεις θα με ενδιεφερε.

----------


## vag21

για αθηνα δεν εχει ακουστει τιποτα ακομη ε?

----------


## jk21

... λιγο αργα ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ .αν δεν εχει κατι εκτακτο (καποια εκδηλωση ή σεμιναριο ) μεταξυ νοεμβρη και δεκεμβρη ειναι οι εκθεσεις

----------


## vag21

δεν εχω παει ποτε και το περιμενα πως και πως.του χρονου τωρα.

----------

